# 65 stingray deluxe



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 3, 2021)

It’s definitely not going to win any beauty pageants but it’s the earliest stingray I have at the moment


----------



## fatbike (Apr 13, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> It’s definitely not going to win any beauty pageants but it’s the earliest stingray I have at the moment
> 
> View attachment 1366835



Perfect just the way it is. Shows life.


----------

